# ZR Team 8.0 SE 26"



## ChrisStahl (16. Mai 2014)

20 Jahre Radon: Am Samstag gibt es das 8.0 SE für 799,- im Megastore Bonn.


----------



## Mexikobiker (15. September 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eins bei ebay ersteigert für 470,- (2 Monate alt natürlich mit Papiere). Habe dann gleich Racing Ralph draufgemacht und den riessigen lenker und Vorbau gegen meinen alten kleineren getauscht und so flutscht das Ding richtig gut....

Der ewig breite Race Face lenker verschandelt schon die Optik (meine Meihnung)

Also für 470,- absolutes Hammerbike........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moglie (16. September 2014)

Schönes Rad, aber ich glaube man sollte nicht mehr 26 Zoll kaufen (Ersatzteile für die Zukunft etc.).
Klar für 470€ ist es dennoch ein super Teil!


----------



## help (16. September 2014)

Moglie schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber ich glaube man sollte nicht mehr 26 Zoll kaufen (Ersatzteile für die Zukunft etc.).
> Klar für 470€ ist es dennoch ein super Teil!


 Ersatzteile bekommst du auch in einigen Jahren noch, nur Neuentwicklungen wirds wohl nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Mexikobiker (16. September 2014)

Bin mir da noch nicht so sicher das sich die 650 + 29 durchsetzen? Die Meinungen gehen ja da mächtig auseinander..... ! Ersatzteile wird es die nächsten 10 Jahre sicherkeine Probleme geben bei den 26er... !

Naja und ich kenne mich, will das Ding sicher keine 10 Jahre fahren... spätestens in einem Jahr will ich eh was anderes...

Hätte ich 1500-2000,- Euro hingelegt hätte ich wahrscheinlich ein 27,5 er gekauft... aber denke bei 470,- hátte wohl jeder das Ding gekauft.... 

Und ganz im ernst... Ich bin absolut kein RADON Fan... aber das Teil macht echt erstaunllich viel Spass.... also tjaaa bin begeistert.... (Preis / Leistung)


----------



## Moglie (16. September 2014)

Das ist super, ok wenn du jedes Jahr ein anderes kaufst ist es was anderes. 

Bin eher der Typ der ein Rad mindestens 10 Jahre fährt.


----------



## Mexikobiker (17. September 2014)

Ich bin halt auch Technik Freak.. das ist bei mir so die kombination... Sport/Technik!


----------

